# Progression of learning playboating tricks



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

So I was going over of my list of tricks I plan on learning this season and wondered if the progression is in the same order as others. There is a necessary progression (e.g., bow stalls before flatwater loops)

So in what order did you learn your flatwater and wave/hole moves...My wave/hole moves are/have been limited to mainly golden at lower flows .


Example::

Wave/hole: Front,side,and back surfin; spins, cartwheels, loops?

Flatwater: Edge control, double pump, pivot turns, cartwheels, stalls?


Seemed like a fun topic...sorry if it's lame


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Both of those lists sound about right, though some learn to stall before they learn to cartwheel.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

everyone seems different, but a fun topic for curiosity.

first season, first thing I learned was basic surfing--front, back, sides, flatspins and such. For flat water all I could do was stern stall (sort of) and squirt a bit. 

second season I started by learning wave wheels right off the bat. I always thought wave wheels were easier than flatwater since the waves helps you initiate, especially for a big guy like myself. By the end of the second season loops and airwheels were becoming more dialed in (but still not very good), but i still couln't cartwheel in a hole very well or in flatwater.

third season I spent a lot of time on flatwater cartwheels, and cartwheels in holes became much easier as a result. Also, just working on more combo moves and taking longer rides. Loops and loop variants were more predictable. I worked more and more on side surfing too, simply because solid side surfing has saved me many times as i have gotten into creeking. taking a ride is sometimes the only way to save your ass after a botched line (sure others would agree here).

this is my fourth season boating, and I'm just now dialing in bow stalls, which i think is kind of weird, since many of my friends could bow stall after their first season. I think as a big guy with long legs, it has been harder to figure out getting on my bow and staying there. My shorter buddies seem to have had earlier success with that. anyhow, I want to be able to do a flatwater loop here in the next week or so before the season starts to kick up. I don't always get tons of time to playboat, but i think playboating is such a great way to hone your skills, and definitely helps you be a much better river runner and creeker.

So, we'll see where this season takes it, but all I know is I can;t wait for runoff...


----------

